# dass sie morgen arbeiten gehen wird / wird arbeiten gehen (Wortstellung, Nebensatz)



## nefs

Hallo.

In der Duden-Grammatik habe ich gelesen, dass diese beiden Nebensätze richtig sind:

"..., dass sie bald wird ausziehen müssen"
"..., dass sie bald ausziehen müssen wird"

In der Canoonet-Grammatik steht:

"Wenn eine Verbgruppe zwei Infinitive enthält, die vom Hilfsverb _werden_ abhängig sind, kann das finite Hilfsverb im Nebensatz vor die Infinitive treten oder ganz am Schluss stehen."

Jetzt ist mir aber nicht klar, ob eine der Infinitivformen immer ein Modalverb sein muss (wie im oben angeführten Beispiel), oder ob das auch mit zwei beliebigen Infinitiven funktioniert:

"Er vermutet, dass sie morgen arbeiten gehen wird"
"Er vermutet, dass sie morgen wird arbeiten gehen" (?)

Danke!


----------



## Gernot Back

nefs said:


> Jetzt ist mir aber nicht klar, ob eine der Infinitivformen immer ein Modalverb sein muss (wie im oben angeführten Beispiel), oder ob das auch mit zwei beliebigen Infinitiven funktioniert:
> 
> "Er vermutet, dass sie morgen arbeiten gehen wird"
> "Er vermutet, dass sie morgen wird arbeiten gehen" (?)


Ja das ist richtig. "Beliebig" sind diese Verben, die Mehrfachinfinitive nach sich ziehen aber nicht, das sind neben den Modalverben auch Verben der sinnlichen Wahrnehmung wie _sehen_, _hören_, _fühlen, _die Verben _helfen_, _lassen, heißen _(im Sinne von _befehlen_) und Bewegungsverben wie das von dir erwähnte _gehen _und darüber hinaus _fahren_, eben die Verben, die im Perfekt auch einen Ersatzinfinitiv bilden.


----------



## Frieder

nefs said:


> "Er vermutet, dass sie morgen wird arbeiten gehen"



Das klingt _für mich_ falsch (aber möglicherweise ist es grammatikalisch richtig). Anders wäre es mit "Er vermutet, dass sie morgen wird arbeiten gehen können" – das würde auch ich benutzen. Hängt das eventuell mit dem oben erwähnten Modalverb zusammen?


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> und Bewegungsverben wie das von dir erwähnte _gehen _und darüber hinaus _fahren_, eben die Verben, die im Perfekt auch einen Ersatzinfinitiv bilden.


Es ist mir neu, dass _Bewegungsverben_ im Perfekt einen Ersatzinfinitiv bilden sollen/ können. 

In dieser Liste steht auch nichts von _gehen_ und _fahren_ (der Zugang zu Canoonet - Gernots Link***, nehme ich an - ist zZ. unmöglich).


----------



## Ptolemy2.18

Ich meine die Formulierung schon gehört zu haben, sie ist aber auf jeden Fall ungewöhnlich (veraltet/ künstlerisch).  "Er vermutet, dass sie morgen arbeiten gehen wird" ist in jedem Fall korrekt und idiomatisch


----------



## JClaudeK

Jetzt funktioniert der Link*** wieder.



nefs said:


> Jetzt ist mir aber nicht klar, ob eine der Infinitivformen immer ein Modalverb sein muss (wie im oben angeführten Beispiel), oder ob das auch mit zwei beliebigen Infinitiven funktioniert:


Auch bei Canoonet, keine Spur von 


Gernot Back said:


> Bewegungsverben wie das von dir erwähnte _gehen _und darüber hinaus _fahren_, eben die Verben, die im Perfekt auch einen Ersatzinfinitiv bilden.




Interessant finde ich  Folgendes:  Reihenfolge der Verben
Da steht u.A. 


> e) dass das Kind nicht _schlafen wollen wird.
> [...]
> Bei solchen Konstruktionen mit mehr als zwei Verben erlaubt das Deutsche jedoch auch, das hierarchisch höchste Verb an den Anfang des gesamten Prädikats zu stellen. Man bezeichnet diese Position als Oberfeld.[33]
> 
> f) dass das Kind vermutlich nicht wird [ schlafen wollen -- ]_


----------



## Gernot Back

JClaudeK said:


> Auch bei Canoonet, keine Spur von





Gernot Back said:


> "Beliebig" sind diese Verben, die Mehrfachinfinitive nach sich ziehen aber nicht, das sind neben den Modalverben auch Verben der sinnlichen Wahrnehmung wie _sehen_, _hören_, _fühlen, _die Verben _helfen_, _lassen, heißen _(im Sinne von _befehlen_) und Bewegungsverben wie das von dir erwähnte _gehen _und darüber hinaus _fahren_, eben die Verben, die im Perfekt auch einen Ersatzinfinitiv bilden.


Stimmt, du hast Recht, ich hätte schreiben sollen:



> "Beliebig" sind diese Verben, die Mehrfachinfinitive *bilden* aber nicht, das sind neben den Modalverben auch Verben der sinnlichen Wahrnehmung wie _sehen_, _hören_, _fühlen, _die Verben _helfen_, _lassen, heißen _(im Sinne von _befehlen_), *also* die Verben, *die im Perfekt auch Mehrfachinfinitve bilden*, und *darüber hinaus* Bewegungsverben wie das von dir erwähnte _gehen _und darüber hinaus _fahren_.


Ich kann den Beitrag leider nicht mehr ändern, weshalb ich es hier richtigstelle.


----------



## Gernot Back

nefs said:


> "Er vermutet, dass sie morgen wird arbeiten gehen"





Frieder said:


> Das klingt _für mich_ falsch (aber möglicherweise ist es grammatikalisch richtig).


Komisch; ich würde immer nur die Variante mit finitem Verb vor Mehrfachinfinitiv im Nebensatz wählen, weiß aber, dass die andere mit Letztstellung auch grammatisch akzeptiert ist.


----------



## JClaudeK

Auch Dein korriertes


Gernot Back said:


> "Beliebig" sind diese Verben, die Mehrfachinfinitive *bilden* aber nicht, das sind neben den Modalverben auch Verben der sinnlichen Wahrnehmung wie _sehen_, _hören_, _fühlen, _die Verben _helfen_, _lassen, heißen _(im Sinne von _befehlen_), *also* die Verben, *die im Perfekt auch einen Ersatzinfinitiv bilden*, und *darüber hinaus* Bewegungsverben wie das von dir erwähnte _gehen _und darüber hinaus _fahren_.


überzeugt mich nicht.

Hättest Du irgendwo einen Beleg für  _Bewegungsverben wie  gehen und fahren, _die einen Ersatzinfinitiv bilden?

In den  Beispielen aus Deinem Link bilden die Verben 'dürfen' und 'sehen' einen  Ersatzinfinitiv, '(weg)gehen' und 'kommen' stehen im ganz normalen Infinitiv.
_dass ich habe weggehen dürfen
 nachdem ihr uns habt kommen sehen 

_

Auch das von mir angeführte Beispiel
_f) dass das Kind vermutlich nicht wird [ schlafen wollen -- ]_
funktioniert m.E. nur mit einem Verb, das einen Ersatzinfinitiv bildet/ bilden muss.


----------



## Gernot Back

JClaudeK said:


> überzeugt mich nicht.


Mit _gehen _und _fahren _kann man aber ebenfalls weitere Infinitive kombinieren. Nichts anderes hatte ich in meiner letzten Korrektur gesagt. Ich habe diese aber jetzt noch einmal klarer gefasst, damit keine Missverständnisse aufkommen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> Mit _gehen _und _fahren _kann man aber ebenfalls weitere Infinitive kombinieren.


Das kann man doch mit den meisten Verben, oder?
_essen, schlafen, trinken, überlegen, vergessen, .................... wollen/ können _


----------



## Gernot Back

JClaudeK said:


> _essen, schlafen, trinken, überlegen, vergessen, .................... wollen/ können _


Dass man jedes Verb mit Modalverben kombinieren kann, ist trivial und bedarf keiner Erwähnung.


----------



## JClaudeK

_Meine_ Antwort auf nefs Frage


nefs said:


> Jetzt ist mir aber nicht klar, ob eine der Infinitivformen immer ein Modalverb sein muss (wie im oben angeführten Beispiel), oder ob das auch mit zwei beliebigen Infinitiven funktioniert:


würde lauten:
"Er vermutet, dass sie morgen arbeiten gehen wird" 
"Er vermutet, dass sie morgen wird arbeiten gehen" 


Gernot Back said:


> "Beliebig" sind diese Verben, die Mehrfachinfinitive bilden aber nicht, das sind neben den Modalverben auch Verben der sinnlichen Wahrnehmung wie sehen, hören, fühlen, die Verben helfen, lassen, heißen (im Sinne von befehlen)[***], also die Verben, die im Perfekt auch einen Ersatzinfinitiv bilden - [Ende der Aussage!]


***Siehe hier.

Edit: Mit #12 gekreuzt


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> Mit _gehen _und _fahren _kann man aber ebenfalls weitere Infinitive kombinieren. [....] Dass man jedes Verb mit Modalverben kombinieren kann, ist trivial und bedarf keiner Erwähnung.


Na eben, ...... die besagten "Mehrfachinfitive"☆!
.... warum hast Du dann 'gehen und kommen' ausdrücklich erwähnt? Was soll Besonderes an diesen Verben sein?


----------



## JClaudeK

☆ Erst jetzt sehe ich, dass Du Deine 2. Aussage in #7 noch einmal abgeändert hast (Dein Original kann man in #9 nachlesen).
Das wäre vielleicht ein '_Edit'_ wert gewesen,  bzw. hätte den Namen _endgültige_ _ Richtigstellung_  verdient, oder?

Na, dann ..... !


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Ja, aber wo ist jetzt der Beleg dafür, dass die Form von ›werden‹ bei allen Mehrfachinfinitiven nach vorne gezogen werden darf? Hab ich was übersehen?


JClaudeK said:


> "Er vermutet, dass sie morgen arbeiten gehen wird"
> "Er vermutet, dass sie morgen wird arbeiten gehen"





Frieder said:


> Das klingt _für mich_ falsch


Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Gernot Back

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ja, aber wo ist jetzt der Beleg dafür, dass die Form von ›werden‹ bei allen Mehrfachinfinitiven nach vorne gezogen werden darf? Hab ich was übersehen?


Der Satz von Canoo.net, den @nefs eingangs zitiert hat, steht hier (auf der Seite ganz am Ende). Es ist allerdings richtig, dass auch dort kein einziger Beleg zu finden ist, wo nicht auch Verben im Spiel sind, die in Verbindung mit weiteren Verben das Perfekt mit Ersatzinfinitiv statt Partizip 2 bilden (also die Modalverben und die Verben der sinnlichen Wahrnehmung, sowie die Verben helfen und lassen).

Belege für die Kombination mit vorangestelltem finiten _werden _+ [anderes Verb] + [Verb der Bewegung] am Ende eines Nebensatzes Nebensatz habe ich auch über intensive Google-Suche mit Wildcard "*" nirgendwo finden können, obwohl ich sie selbst benutzen würde. Das ist aber möglicherweise eine Hyperkorrektur meinerseits, bedingt durch komplexe Verkettungen mit Ersatzinfinitiv-fähigen Verben, bei denen ich die Letztstellung des finiten Verbs -wenngleich nicht unüblich- für schlechten Stil, wenn nicht sogar für falsch halte.

Nehmen wir mal diesen erweiterten Monster-Satz im *Futur 2* mit Modalverb und _lassen_;

_Ich vermute, dass sie ihn gestern nicht wird haben arbeiten gehen lassen können. 
Ich vermute, dass sie ihn gestern nicht arbeiten gehen lassen _[_ können | gekonnt _]_ haben wird. _(  )​Im *Futur 1* würde ich allerdings beides akzeptieren.

_Ich vermute, dass sie ihn morgen nicht wird arbeiten gehen lassen können. 
Ich vermute, dass sie ihn morgen nicht arbeiten gehen lassen können wird._​


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Gernot Back said:


> Der Satz von Canoo.net, den @nefs eingangs zitiert hat, steht hier (auf der Seite ganz am Ende). Es ist allerdings richtig, dass auch dort kein einziger Beleg zu finden ist, wo nicht auch Verben im Spiel sind, die in Verbindung mit weiteren Verben das Perfekt mit Ersatzinfinitiv statt Partizip 2 bilden (also die Modalverben und die Verben der sinnlichen Wahrnehmung, sowie die Verben helfen und lassen).
> 
> Belege für die Kombination mit vorangestelltem finiten _werden _+ [anderes Verb] + [Verb der Bewegung] am Ende eines Nebensatzes Nebensatz habe ich auch über intensive Google-Suche mit Wildcard "*" nirgendwo finden können, obwohl ich sie selbst benutzen würde. Das ist aber möglicherweise eine Hyperkorrektur meinerseits, bedingt durch komplexe Verkettungen mit Ersatzinfinitiv-fähigen Verben, bei denen ich die Letztstellung des finiten Verbs -wenngleich nicht unüblich- für schlechten Stil, wenn nicht sogar für falsch halte.
> 
> Nehmen wir mal diesen erweiterten Monster-Satz im *Futur 2* mit Modalverb und _lassen_;
> 
> _Ich vermute, dass sie ihn gestern nicht wird haben arbeiten gehen lassen können.
> Ich vermute, dass sie ihn gestern nicht arbeiten gehen lassen _[_ können | gekonnt _]_ haben wird. _(  )​Im *Futur 1* würde ich allerdings beides akzeptieren.
> 
> _Ich vermute, dass sie ihn morgen nicht wird arbeiten gehen lassen können.
> Ich vermute, dass sie ihn morgen nicht arbeiten gehen lassen können wird._​


OK, danke für die Rückmeldung!


----------



## Frieder

nefs said:


> "Er vermutet, dass sie morgen arbeiten gehen wird"
> "Er vermutet, dass sie morgen wird arbeiten gehen"


Kehren wir doch noch einmal zum Ausgangsbeispiel zurück. @Gernot Back  meinte ja, dass der zweite Satz nicht nur unter Umständen akzeptabel sei, sondern er verpasste ihm einen fetten .

Wären dann auch folgende Sätze völlig einwandfrei?

Ich glaube, dass ich jetzt werde nach Hause gehen.
Ich weiss, dass ihr gestern seid zur Arbeit gefahren.​
Wenn dem wirklich so sein sollte, dann ist in meinem Sprachzentrum etwas verkehrt verdrahtet (kann ja sein). Ich halte sie jedenfalls für *falsch*.


----------



## Gernot Back

Frieder said:


> Wären dann auch folgende Sätze völlig einwandfrei?
> 
> Ich glaube, dass ich jetzt werde nach Hause gehen.
> Ich weiss, dass ihr gestern seid zur Arbeit gefahren.


Das steht doch außer Frage, dass diese Sätze *nicht* korrekt wären, sie enthalten ja nur jeweils ein einziges Vollverb im Infinitiv und enthalten keinen Mehrfachinfinitiv. Außerdem hast du zwischen finites Verb und Infinitiv ein anderes Satzglied gestellt, das die "Verbgruppe" trennt.

Übrigens ist mir über Nacht noch ein weiterer Satz mit Monster-Infinitivgruppe und gleich zwei Bewegungsverben eingefallen, den ich für grammatisch richtig halte, der allerdings alles andere als guter Stil wäre:
_
Ich vermute, dass sie ihn ihm gestern nicht wird haben einkaufen fahren helfen gehen lassen können._​


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> OK, danke für die Rückmeldung!


Ce n'est pas trop tôt. 


Gernot Back said:


> Der Satz von Canoo.net, den @nefs eingangs zitiert hat, steht hier (auf der Seite ganz am Ende).


Tut mir leid, ich kann das Zitat nicht finden.
Oder meinst Du_ "dass er die Kinder wird gehen lassen wollen"_* ?
*
Falls Du den meinst, ist der Fall klar: da liegt ein normaler "Ersatzinfinitv" vor:_ "lassen wollen" - _hat also nichts mit "gehen" zu tun!
*

*


----------



## Gernot Back

JClaudeK said:


> Tut mir leid, ich kann das Zitat nicht finden.
> Oder meinst Du_ "dass er die Kinder wird gehen lassen wollen"_* ?
> *
> Falls Du den meinst, ist der Fall klar: da liegt ein normaler "Erstatzinfinitv" vor:_ "lassen wollen" - _hat also nichts mit "gehen" zu tun!


Das habe ich ja bereits eingeräumt.


			
				Canoo.net said:
			
		

> *Wenn eine Verbgruppe zwei (oder mehr) Infinitive enthält, die vom Hilfsverb werden abhängig sind, kann das finite Hilfsverb im Nebensatz vor die Infinitive treten oder gemäß der allgemeinen Regel ganz am Schluss stehen:*


Den grau markierten Teil hatte @nefs nicht mitzitiert,


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> Kehren wir doch noch einmal zum Ausgangsbeispiel zurück..


 Dann sind wir uns also einig? :
"Er vermutet, dass sie morgen wird arbeiten gehen"


----------

